# 10 Biggest Tarantulas.



## JC (May 9, 2010)

1. Theraphosa blondi
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## pwilson5 (May 9, 2010)

L. Parahybana


----------



## JC (May 9, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> l. Parahybana


play the game right!


----------



## Quixtar (May 9, 2010)

1. Theraphosa blondi
2. Theraphosa apophysis
3. Lasiodora parahybana
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## crawltech (May 9, 2010)

A. geniculata........................


----------



## Merfolk (May 9, 2010)

Add some Pampho "Chicken Spider" and a few african and Selencosmia "Goliath"  Arboreal don't register in "BIG" even the leggiest ones.


----------



## brian abrams (May 10, 2010)

*Largest T's*

1. T Blondi
2. T Apophosis  
3. L.P.
4. L. Klugi
5. L Difficillus
Tie 6. A Genic.
Tie 6. Pampho sp. Pink Bloom
Tie 6. A Genic
Tie 6. G. Pulchripes
Tie. 6. B. Albopolosum (Curly Hair)

I'm confident of the first 3 or 4, the others , I'm just guessing! I know that P Cancerides, P Antinious, (Steely Blue), King Baboon, G Pulchra, and others, etc, are all in the running.


----------



## xhexdx (May 10, 2010)

What, no pokies?  They're bigger than B. albo...


----------



## super-pede (May 10, 2010)

What about the king baboon?


----------



## JC (May 10, 2010)

brian abrams said:


> Tie. 6.* B. Albopolosum (Curly Hair)*
> .


Oh no you didn't! H.gigas and. C.crawshayi have to be way bigger than a curly hair(not to mention some others).


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 10, 2010)

I've heard p. rufilata can get to 10" and p. ornata can get to 9", so where does that put them amongst the biggest?


----------



## JC (May 10, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I've heard p. rufilata can get to 10" and p. ornata can get to 9", so where does that put them amongst the biggest?


Yeah, they are pretty long, but not *BIG*. I'd classify them in the featherweight division, you'd know why if you ever held a non-obese pokie. Maybe top ten's longest/leggiest, but thats for another thread<gasps and smacks mouth shut>.


----------



## gumby (May 10, 2010)

So I think Aussie goliaths get around 10" from what I understand. I don't think B. albos should make the list from what I understand they top out at 6" and B. smithi even hits 7" sometimes. There are a ton of ts that have been reported up to 8" though.


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 10, 2010)

Not really that common, but a guy I know have a frikkin huge A.Metallica!! She's 8,5 ".. Just felt like adding it XD


----------



## Terry D (May 10, 2010)

*First 5, anyway*

1. Theraphosa sp. (I hate the name) "Burgundy", (too)
2. Theraphosa blondi
3. Theraphosa apophysis
4. Lasiodora klugi 
5. Lasiodora parahybana

There's alot of  afterward.

Terry


----------



## xhexdx (May 10, 2010)

JC said:


> Yeah, they are pretty long, but not *BIG*. I'd classify them in the featherweight division, you'd know why if you ever held a non-obese pokie. Maybe top ten's longest/leggiest, but thats for another thread<gasps and smacks mouth shut>.


Guess you should have specified what exactly you were looking for when you started the thread? :?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 11, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Guess you should have specified what exactly you were looking for when you started the thread? :?


Exactly what I was going to say, but you beat me too it.  Anyways, you guys stick to your big itchy terrestrials and I'll stick to my arbs.


----------



## JC (May 11, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Guess you should have specified what exactly you were looking for when you started the thread? :?





Protectyaaaneck said:


> Exactly what I was going to say, but you beat me too it.  Anyways, you guys stick to your big itchy terrestrials and I'll stick to my arbs.



Not really. The word "big" is a synonym for the word 'massive' which also means dense and heavy, but I'll be sure to leave a note for you on my next thread. 

If I really wanted to know which spider was the largest, I wouldn't have created this thread in the arachnoboards chat section(or maybe not even created a thread at all). But all and all, this thread is really just for fun. Anyways you really wouldn't want continue on contradicting yourself.  --------------V


----------



## Terry D (May 11, 2010)

*No problem*



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Exactly what I was going to say, but you beat me too it.  Anyways, you guys stick to your big itchy terrestrials and I'll stick to my arbs.


Protectyaaneck, Don't worry, I/we probably will. So far the itch isn't too bad. I can dang near eat poison ivy r sleep in fiberglass insulation so go figure.......

 However, I am getting the itch for a P. ornata and I may join the ranks of the arboreal keepers one of these days. Hats off to you guys as well:clap:

Terry


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 11, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Protectyaaneck, Don't worry, I/we probably will. So far the itch isn't too bad. I can dang near eat poison ivy r sleep in fiberglass insulation so go figure.......


I'm not an all out hater for terrestrial T's.  There are a few terrestrial hair-kickers that are appealing to me, but I'm not sure if I'm ready for them yet.  




Terry D said:


> However, I am getting the itch for a P. ornata and I may join the ranks of the arboreal keepers one of these days. Hats off to you guys as well:clap:
> 
> Terry


You should definitely take that leap.  They are awesome spiders to keep.  Hopefully my female's sac turns out good and I'll have some slings for sale soon.


----------



## robd (May 11, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I'm not an all out hater for terrestrial T's.  There are a few terrestrial hair-kickers that are appealing to me, but I'm not sure if I'm ready for them yet.


Go for the Pink Zebra Beauty. So far it has been the bridge that's gotten my wife into the hobby, since it's one of the most docile tarantulas out there as far as reputations go. I have handled it a lot and it's 100% cool with it. In fact it hates going back in it's house, actually.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 11, 2010)

Ehh, I tend not to handle my T's anyways so I'm not necessarily looking for a docile T.  For example the (terrestrial) genus that interests me the most is xenesthis.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 11, 2010)

JC what the hell is up with your signature? 


> Originally Posted by Talkenlate04
> I've learned everything I know about breeding tarantulas from JC. Great guy too.


I have no clue who you are, and I never learned anything from you.


----------



## JC (May 11, 2010)

Talkenlate04 said:


> JC what the hell is up with your signature?
> 
> I have no clue who you are, and I never learned anything from you.


What?! How can you say something like that? After all those times you contacted be for help about Ts over the phone? :8o

Wow, so this is the thanks I get, huh? So you don't even know me now? :?

What about that time you called me up at 3:00AM asking for help with your WC G.rosea you bought at a local pet shop which had just laid a sack? I told you to pull it at 30 days and you ended you playing tug-o-war with the spider at 20 days early ending in you spliting up the sack in half? 

Thanks a lot Ryan. You make me sick. :barf:


----------



## xhexdx (May 11, 2010)

JC said:


> Not really. The word "*big*" is a synonym for the word *'massive' *which also means dense and heavy, but I'll be sure to leave a note for you on my next thread.
> 
> If I really wanted to know which spider was the *largest*, I wouldn't have created this thread in the arachnoboards chat section(or maybe not even created a thread at all). But all and all, this thread is really just for fun. Anyways you really wouldn't want continue on contradicting yourself.  --------------V


Can't contradict a fake quote.

So...the word 'big' isn't also a synonym for the word 'large'? :?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 11, 2010)

I have never owned a WC rosea or had a good egg sac from a rosea period for that matter, so you are starting to look like even more of a jackass. 


> Wow, so this is the thanks I get, huh? So you don't even know me now?


That is correct I have no clue who you are. I would appreciate it if you took that quote down because there is no truth to it whatsoever.


----------



## xhexdx (May 11, 2010)

Talkenlate04 said:


> That is correct I have no clue who you are. I would appreciate it if you took that quote down because there is no truth to it whatsoever.


Debby already made him take down his Arachnopets quote, so maybe we should follow suit.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 11, 2010)

I do think it a bit odd that he comes up with all these fake quotes.  Kinda stupid IMO.


----------



## CAK (May 11, 2010)

Back on topic here....    

Don't Cobalt Blue Balls fit on this list somewhere?  :?


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 11, 2010)

Who is that boob, anyways? I find that he pretty much always try to things up, and is rude to pretty much everyone.. =/


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 11, 2010)

CAK said:


> Back on topic here....
> 
> Don't Cobalt Blue Balls fit on this list somewhere?  :?


How's that back on topic? lol


----------



## CAK (May 11, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> How's that back on topic? lol



Was it the biggest boob list or the biggest tarantula list...   I forget!


----------



## xhexdx (May 11, 2010)

Did someone say boobs?  I'm in!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 11, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Did someone say boobs?  I'm in!


ditto!


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 11, 2010)

Boobies! (  .)y(.  )


----------



## CAK (May 11, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Boobies! (  .)y(.  )




This is bad!  I'm giggling like a 3rd grader now at the office!!!!   :}


----------



## pwilson5 (May 11, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Boobies! (  .)y(.  )


wth is in the middle??

( . Y . ) these look better lol


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 11, 2010)

No, they look like a buttcrack with nipples!


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 11, 2010)

Hate to interrupt the boob discussion...but there's also Xenesthis which gets pretty big.

Cass


----------



## Moltar (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, Xenesthis! I don't know why Brachy's and Grammies were on the list earlier, they're not that big, even the big ones (8" MAX, right?) Just about any pamphobeteus should be on there before G. pulchripes or pulchra.

I think the giant pokies should be counted too. Anybody who says a 10" P. rufilata isn't big hasn't actually seen one, IMHO.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (May 11, 2010)

_1.	T. blondi
2.	T. apophysis
3.	Lasiodora spp.
4.	P. ornata
5.	P. rufilata
6.	Pamphobeteus spp.
7.	G. pulchripes
8.	Acanthoscurria spp.
9.	Xenesthis spp.
10.	C. crawshayi
_

Its not completely accurate by any means, but its a starting point. Poecilotheria spp. needs to be on here for sure...


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 11, 2010)

There's also Hysterocrates, Selenotypus, and Phlogius.

Cass


----------



## nicholo85 (May 11, 2010)

1. Theraphosa Apophysis
2. Theraphosa Blondi
3/4 Lasiodora Parahybana/Klugi. This is a case of legspan vs bulk respectively
5. P.Ornata/Rufilata
6. A.geniculata
7. Pamphobeteus...something
8. Xenesthis
9. C.Crawshayi
10. H.Gigas
11.  Cyriocosmus   perezmilesi...lol


----------



## dopamine (May 11, 2010)

Acanthopelma annae.


----------



## AussieT (May 12, 2010)

You will find that Phlogius sp. Goliath is a contender for 4th spot alongside L.Parahybana and is regarded as the largest old world T (there's a reason why 'goliath' is in its current name). They will get to 10" and will put on alot of bulk. They will have a cephalothorax to almost match a T.Blondi's of comparable size as well. Those of you who have slings will notice the legginess, this is an indicator that this will be a T that will grow into its legs lol.


----------



## AussieT (May 12, 2010)

Selenotypus Plumipes will match C.Crawshayi in size at 8"+ but will have the ability to put on alot more weight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

